# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  PIXIO, robot cameramen, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - movensee.com

youtube.com/personalcameraman

facebook.com/personalcameraman

twitter.com/MOVE_N_SEE

Creator - Eric Willemenot

"World's First INDOOR & OUTDOOR Auto Follow Cam" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

PIXIO: World’s first auto follow camera system to film indoor and outdoor 

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> PIXIO is the first of its kind Auto Follow Cam to automatically track, film and zoom. Let’s say that you need to prepare a new video for your blog, moving around your studio, but no one to film you? You skate all day long and you want to have a better view than from your action-cam wide angle? Or maybe you train for next tennis championship and need to check your backhand on a video ? What if you had your own automated personal cameraman?
> Developed by Move ‘N See, PIXIO is a radar-guided motorized mount for your DSLR, Camcorder, or any device that locks onto a companion wristband. The radar technology has the enormous advantage over GPS that it can track you inside and not only outside. It can even zoom in and out automatically, adjusting the frame to the distance through a "multi", "LANC", or "A/V R" cable going from PIXIO to your device. It can film 3 hours on the battery! Even churches can use it for their ceremonies!

----------


## Airicist

Equestrian sports: PIXIO robot is your personal cameraman

Published on Sep 23, 2015




> PIXIO is your personal robot cameraman, very easy to use and affordable.

----------


## Airicist

PIXIO world's first auto follow cam for indoors+outdoors

Published on Jan 7, 2016

----------

